
Hey, What About Pixar? - peter123
http://tbm.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2009/01/15/hey-what-about-pixar
======
bprater
Jobs is Apple. But Pixar? Pixar is more John Lasseter and Andrew Stanton,
directors of their blockbusters.

Without the passions of those guys, Pixar wouldn't be where they are now.

~~~
chadgeidel
You are right of course, but who gave those two such autonomy? Jobs knows that
autonomy is what makes Pixar so great. Will the other Disney "overloards"
realize that or just grind Pixar into the ground like they did with their own
(once brilliant) animation studio?

~~~
jcl
Part of the Pixar/Disney deal was that Lasseter be put in charge of _all_
Disney animation ("Chief Creative Officer"). Disney Animation Studios is
presumably in good hands now... once they flush out all the stuff that was in
the tubes prior to the merger.

(Edit: ...assuming, of course, that Mr. Lasseter's hormones remain OK. This is
another case of a particular individual succeeding where a group failed, so
there are similar risks.)

~~~
froo
Close but not the full story.

Ed Catmull was put in charge ("president") of all Disney and Pixar Animation
and Lasseter was made CCO as you said, so both have control of both animation
studios.

------
trickjarrett
Jobs will always be synonymous with Apple. Just like Jordan will always be
remembered as a player and not a owner (successes are not anywhere near, he
was just the first example that came to mind.)

Sure he was tied to Pixar and Disney but his absence won't be FELT. They said
when he was CEO of Pixar he was in the office one day a week whereas with
Apple it's my understanding he was there much much more often, like a full
time job even.

So now that Jobs isn't CEO, how often did he check in at Pixar HQ? The fact is
it doesn't really matter.

